# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Chaco Golden Knee Sling

## SatanicIntention

This is Mrs. Fizzles(don't ask... it was random). She's about 1.5" across now and incredibly docile. No urticating hair flicking, nada. Very slow moving and deliberate. I just love her and can't wait until she's about 8-10" across  :Smile:  Right now she lives in a small 2"x2"x4.5" plastic container with holes venting the top. It has sphagnum peat moss as substrate and I mist it maybe once per week. This girl loves her crickets!



Step of DOOOM! *giggle*





Thanks for looking!

----------


## jglass38

Very nice Becky although I am still not sure I understand the keeping of inverts.  :Smile:

----------


## SatanicIntention

Hey now, at least I don't keep millipedes(or in other words "pet dirt"), LOL!

I just like her because she's interesting to watch and has a good attitude  :Smile:

----------


## Shelby

Very cute.

..and millipedes are not pet dirt! They are very cool.  :Razz:

----------


## jglass38

> Hey now, at least I don't keep millipedes(or in other words "pet dirt"), LOL!
> 
> I just like her because she's interesting to watch and has a good attitude


Hahah..Ok Ok!  :Smile:

----------


## MiSTY

YAY, FIZZLES!!

And for the record, it was not that random of a name! Just lookit her! *cuddles*

Ah, & that's my hand, excuse the ugliness, ;p

----------


## ErikH

Sweet!  My Chaco is about the same size! :Very Happy:    Quite a personality difference between it and my a. geniculata.

----------


## Mina

Oh, she is so sweet!!!!  Mine is a little bigger than that and is a little angel.  I also have two new ones, they just hatched 3 weeks ago and are so tiny!  I just love chacos!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Giggle:

----------


## tigerlily

Very nice Becky.  I don't mind admiring everyone elses, but I don't think that particular animal will become addictive for me.   :Wink:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Schlyne

Great starter!  I hope it turns out to be female  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

our millipede is cool... feels like velcro when you peel it off your arm!

jamie, keeping Ts is addictive cause the colour variations are endless. i think my pokies are my favorite Ts... the colours really are breathtaking! you can see neoscales photographs of Ts on this website as he does most of the photography for botar. 

http://botarby8s.com/pricelist.html

can we all gasp and say.... WOW together?

----------


## Shelby

Pokies rock.. too bad they are so expensive and the venom packs a punch too.

----------


## recycling goddess

true true... but the colours are worth the risk  :Razz:

----------


## Schlyne

> our millipede is cool... feels like velcro when you peel it off your arm!
> 
> jamie, keeping Ts is addictive cause the colour variations are endless. i think my pokies are my favorite Ts... the colours really are breathtaking! you can see neoscales photographs of Ts on this website as he does most of the photography for botar. 
> 
> http://botarby8s.com/pricelist.html
> 
> can we all gasp and say.... WOW together?


Botar also sells prints of those photographs.  :Smile:

----------

